# green poop and probiotics



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 4 week old baby. He has been having consistent green poops for 2 weeks. I saw one of the diapers and the poo looks watery. She has ruled out a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance. Her baby nurses for sometimes 25 minutes on one side and she has tried just giving the baby one side for 2 feedings. Her midwife suggested it may be a gut flora problem so she started giving him probiotics yesterday. Since then he as been spitting up more, has had more poops, and has been a bit fussy. She also thought his poop had a foul odor last night. He is otherwise doing very well. He is alert and looks like he is gaining weight. He is only getting breast milk and has never been supplemented with formula. Any idea's?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp

Quote:

*Light yellow to bright green, loose/runny, curdy, lumpy, seedy, creamy, mustard-like*
These are normal breastfed stools. The consistency, frequency and color vary from day to day. My wife described the smell as "curried yogurt". Opinions on this odor description differ widely.

Quote:

*Frequent Watery Stool often "Greener" than usual*
How can you spot diarrhea in a baby who has loose frequent stools every day? This type of poop is "diarrhea" in a breastfed baby. It can be due to a virus, a bowel infection, stress, anxiety or a food intolerance.
HTH.


----------

